# Sony HX200v vs Sony RX100



## AfXv237 (Feb 6, 2013)

Hello,
I need some help. I cannot decide which one to choose. Price doesn't matter, just opinions.


----------



## skieur (Feb 6, 2013)

AfXv237 said:


> Hello,
> I need some help. I cannot decide which one to choose. Price doesn't matter, just opinions.



The Sony RX100 is more compact than the HX200V with less optical reach, but the RX100 with a larger sensor has better image quality.


----------



## Helen B (Feb 6, 2013)

I have the RX100, but haven't used the HX200V. All I can say is that the RX100 is extraordinarily good for the size. The bounce flash feature is excellent. The lens performs quite well wide open at the wide end (good for a sharp 12 x 18 print) but really shines at f/5.6. I have found that DxO Optics Pro is the best raw converter to use with it.


----------



## AfXv237 (Feb 7, 2013)

I don't care about sizes, but quality. I can't decide which one to buy. I'd prefer a super-zoom camera, such as HX200v, but the RX100 has better image quality as far as I've seen. The only drawback is the poor zoom. Has anyone else any ideas?


----------



## DiskoJoe (Feb 7, 2013)

RX1 FTW!


----------



## skieur (Feb 7, 2013)

DiskoJoe said:


> RX1 FTW!



At that price a full frame DSLR would seem to make more sense but then it depends on the individual.

skieur


----------



## DiskoJoe (Feb 7, 2013)

skieur said:


> DiskoJoe said:
> 
> 
> > RX1 FTW!
> ...



IKR 

but it would be a cool little toy.


----------



## skieur (Feb 7, 2013)

DiskoJoe said:


> skieur said:
> 
> 
> > DiskoJoe said:
> ...



Yes, and it would make a great second camera for locations where photography is not allowed.

skieur


----------

